# More Wahoo 11/10/11



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been waiting for other reports for the last few days to get my fix but since there haven't been any, here is one from Thursday, 11/10/11, my first trip since being spooled. Another nice wahoo, two BFT and one YFT. A nice wahoo on each of three consecutive trips. This will be my last trip of the year as I am off to other spaces. Good Luck All!!

Bob


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice wahoo


----------

